# Carers Allowance Xmas payments?



## baby.love

Anyone know when we get our payment thats due on 26th Dec? Being a bank holiday/Boxing day i assume it will be in the bank this week, but cant find any info online :wacko:

:flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think its the 23rd hun, thats what they told me when I called and I am due mine the 27th x


----------



## baby.love

Thanks sweetie xx


----------

